

Video Demo of the Much Awaited Adam: Notion Ink's Tablet - srean
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/05/notion-ink-adam-hands-on-preview-video

======
TomasSedovic
I am very disappointed with the browser demonstration.

Contrary to the video commentary, it didn't look smooth at all and the zoom
was horrible compared to how it works on my HTC Desire and to on Apple
devices.

It's a shame, because otherwise it looks like a tablet I would happily use.

~~~
kazuya
Considering it's an Android tablet (hence it shares the browser implementation
with other Android devices), the problem looks like in the video driver and it
leaves some room to improve.

------
chwahoo
I think this might the tablet for me. My main reservations are: 1\. Some of
their UI design choices seem quirky---I may need hands on time with an Adam to
be sure it's for me. 2\. All things being equal, I'd prefer higher resolution
than 1024x600. Will that be good enough to comfortably read PDFs with smallish
type (e.g., academic CS papers)?

The pixel qi and rotating camera (that could face towards the speaker when the
tablet is flat on the desk) seem like killer features to me.

What other tablets have got people excited?

~~~
yesbabyyes
The PixelQi screen has four times the resolution in reflective mode, perfect
for reading!

I'm waiting for mine, getting in in two weeks, they say.

------
FiddlerClamp
I applaud their Eden overlay, but also hope that it doesn't interfere with the
Adam getting timely OS updates as has apparently happened with some phones...

------
trotsky
When two way video chat on mobile phones is better and less blocky than your
hosted web content you know it's time to turn up the bitrate a smidge.

------
patrickgzill
I have been following them for a while - in the meantime a NookColor is
working out very nicely. Perhaps in 6 months I will buy one of these with the
PixelQi screen.

